# 2000 Navigator gets a new battery!



## Gregsoldtruck79 (Dec 21, 2017)

Good work ! I did not catch how old your battery was though ? My Jeep has the Walmart battery, bought new in 2013 and still going though. Seems five years on these type batteries is pushing it though. 

I also like the fiber washers. I always skim some axle grease lightly over my battery post clamps to slow the corrosion dust. My clamps in the pics have been this way since the battery was installed.


----------



## Bigplanz (Apr 10, 2009)

My terminals corrode bad. Might be related to an aftermarket remote starter and car alarm. Friend of mine said check the cables for corrosion. Here is a video of me checking them out.


----------



## ron45 (Feb 25, 2014)

Did you happen to check the fluid level in the old battery before buying the new one.?

If you have a ground problem mixed with cold weather it definitely drain the battery.

If the fluid was low it will show as a bad battery.


----------



## Bigplanz (Apr 10, 2009)

ron45 said:


> Did you happen to check the fluid level in the old battery before buying the new one.?
> 
> If you have a ground problem mixed with cold weather it definitely drain the battery.
> 
> If the fluid was low it will show as a bad battery.


It was a sealed battery, i believe. I haven't seen a battery with the caps to check levels in 30 years.

Update: i just looked at a picture of the old battery. Does look like it had two caps. I didn't them.


----------



## ron45 (Feb 25, 2014)

There's a good indication the old battery was still good. But that's water under the bridge.

Since the corrosion condition still exist here's a good read.

https://jalopnik.com/heres-the-deal-with-that-white-and-blue-crap-on-your-ca-1796168791

I was going to post an autozone video.
She was really pretty.
Boring. 
Didn't look like she knew.
She was really pretty.
Seemed like it scripted
Seemed to hesitate too much.
She was really pretty.

So I had to go with Eric the car guy since he knows what the hell he is doing and it wouldn't get anyone off track.


----------



## ron45 (Feb 25, 2014)




----------



## de-nagorg (Feb 23, 2014)

Ron: I have serious problems with that " car guy".

Those battery terminal connectors are junk, and anyone that uses them are fools. They continue to corrode over and over, and you will continue to have this problem.
Replace the entire battery cable and ends with factory sealed ones. No corrosion again.
The post to cable might corrode again, but the stupid cable to clamp won't.

Never hammer on the battery posts , and using a crescent as a hammer, really.

Hammering on the battery post will break it and drive it into the battery, damaging it to no repair possible.

ED


----------



## ron45 (Feb 25, 2014)

Ed.


----------



## de-nagorg (Feb 23, 2014)

Still wrong.

NEVER EVER use those clamp on cable ends. They will corrode and cause the same problem over and over.

Replace the entire cable from the starter solenoid to the battery, on the positive side, or the engine block to the battery on the negative side, unless you happen to have a positive ground system ( haven't seen one of those for 40+ years though).

Been wrenching for over 50 years myself, sometimes as a pro, sometimes not.

So I have experience.


ED


----------



## ron45 (Feb 25, 2014)

Ed.
That car guy says the same thing as you.
I'm sorry, I thought you just wanted to see the pretty girl.


----------



## de-nagorg (Feb 23, 2014)

Ron: I am normal, I do enjoy seeing attractive members of the opposite gender.

Thank you

But I still think that car guy needs a different hobby, than doing how to videos, if his methods are as questionable as using a crescent as a hammer on a battery.

And those clamp on cable ends are a headache that comes back too often for me.

Anyway PEACE my friend.


ED


----------



## Bigplanz (Apr 10, 2009)

I have some more testing to do, that's for sure. Supposed to warm up a little so that should help. I knew a girl about 20 years ago who worked at a Ford dealership as a drivability tech. She was showgirl gorgeous, AND could fix pretty much any car. I wish i had married her.

Don't tell my wife.


----------



## jlhaslip (Dec 31, 2009)

Bigplanz said:


> ,,, She was showgirl gorgeous, AND could fix pretty much any car. I wish i had married her.
> 
> Don't tell my wife.


Just to save money on your car repairs, right?

:vs_cool:


----------



## Bigplanz (Apr 10, 2009)

jlhaslip said:


> Just to save money on your car repairs, right?
> 
> :vs_cool:


Uh, yeah! That's it!


----------



## ron45 (Feb 25, 2014)

Bigplanz said:


> I have some more testing to do, that's for sure. Supposed to warm up a little so that should help. I knew a girl about 20 years ago who worked at a Ford dealership as a drivability tech. She was showgirl gorgeous, AND could fix pretty much any car. I wish i had married her.
> 
> Don't tell my wife.


But then we wouldn't get to see the good videos you post.

Just my opinion.
If your not feeling it, she knows.


----------



## de-nagorg (Feb 23, 2014)

Big: We all have missed opportunities in our past that we would change if we could go back and slap ourselves and advise ourselves to do something different than what we did.


I know that there are several wrong turns that I made in my exuberant youth.

Then I think that if I did turn the other way, I might not be the same man that I am, and I am quite satisfied with the way I turned out.


ED


----------



## Bigplanz (Apr 10, 2009)

Things are fine with me and Mrs. Bigplanz. We have been together 14 years and have two kids. I have no regrets. In fact, I am quite happy. 

In re: Eric the Car Guy's video, it seemed pretty uncontroversial to me. He clearly said he hated those "press on the cable" clamps and was going to recommend to his customer he change them. He also said his customer would probably decline, so he was going to clean them up as best he could.

As far as tapping a terminal onto a post with a crescent wrench, so what? He didn't pound on the post, he barely tapped the terminal to set it flush. That's no big deal. 

BTW, my favorite auto repair channels on Youtube are South Main Auto and Scannerdanner. You should check them out. Scannerdanner is some sort of wizard with a picoscope. SMA is one guy, repairing everything that comes into his shop. Very good stuff, both of them.

In any event, my Navigator has "something" that needs attention. This "something" is chronic, since my brother complained about battery problems. This leads me to suspect the problem is related to the aftermarket remote starter. Question: where would the fuses be for a remote starter and aftermarket alarm? I assume they would be empty slots in the existing fuse box. Is that correct? Thanks.


----------



## de-nagorg (Feb 23, 2014)

Most often any aftermarket thing has either a fusible link ( which melts in the case of overdrawing current), or an inline fuse in a socket.

Look along the actual power wire to the remote starter, and the alarm system.

ED


----------



## NickTheGreat (Jul 25, 2014)

I changed the battery on my last truck (months before getting rid of it, mind you) and it was so corroded that I had to use a drill to get what was left of the old terminal out of it. 

I should have replaced the cable, but with some wire brush and baking soda, I actually got it pretty clean. 

If it hadn't been a Sunday night at 8:45 pm, I probably would have paid someone to do it! Yuck.


----------

